# John Day



## firejenson (Mar 15, 2012)

Found out the really hard way that the John Day was frozen over this last weekend, between Burnt Ranch and Clarno. These warm winters lulled me the last few years, and obviously this winters a bit different! Tough conditions and portage! Recommend staying away until it breaks.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

Any Pics or more details?


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

yeah love to hear some more. Any interesting ice features? How many miles? what did you do?


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

yeah, and what kind of craft did you take down? I'm assuming raft (judging by your avatar) but.... you know what they say about assuming. that would be one hell of a job to portage. especially if it was a great distance, which with freezing I'm assuming could be. (there I go again, assuming)


----------



## firejenson (Mar 15, 2012)

I was in my 17x54 drift boat with two other rafts. We used the drift boat as the breaker along the shore. There was four different ice spots, one of which was nearly 400 yards long. I had 4 people pulling the rope and one person pushing the boat away from shore. We ended up pulling out above cathedral rock where I got permission from the landowner for an emergency takeout. We would have never made Clarno, as it had an ice over from the bridge upriver for probably a quarter mile.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## firejenson (Mar 15, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## thinksnow (Aug 21, 2013)

Good on ya mate. Thanks for the up date. Always good to see people out on the rive during ski season!


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow, that is pretty wild to think about seeing it frozen like that.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok firejenson, glad you were able to get through it and thanks for keeping folks posted, but....... I just gotta know what tha is on the bow of your boat. 

Looks like the severed head of the ranger that said the river was clear at the putin?


----------



## firejenson (Mar 15, 2012)

That is my bow maiden. She has seen every river I've done for about the last fifteen years!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

